# Alphabetical Dog Breeds - (with a twist)



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

The first part of the title pretty much explains it: You post dog breeds (purebred) in the order of the alphabet. 


As for the twist I also want you to post something unique (and factual)about that breed. It cannot be something as: "Really cute!" or "Great dog." Nor can it be related to it's appearance, other than grooming.

....

Afgan Hound: The afghan hound was first registeredby the AKC in 1926.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

Boxerdoodle - The Boxerdoodle is created by the crossing of two breeds: Boxer and Poodle.

http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/breeds/1100337/


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 29, 2008)

Boxerdoodle is not a purebred. It is a designer breed or mutt. 

ChowChow -Has a blue tongue


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 29, 2008)

Doberman Pinscher 

Herr Louis Dobermann developed this versatile breed in the Apolda region of Germany to suit his own need for a loyal, obedient, fiercely protective dog to accompany him in his nightly rounds as a policeman.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sorry - I was not aware of the fact that they had to be "purebred" to be listed here. I went to a breed directory (actually - to look up something about border collie) and found them listed there. I thought it would be "interesting" to share about them since they were listed in the directory.

I apologize for such a grievious error...enjoy the game everyone!*

Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Boxerdoodle is not a purebred. It is a designer breed or mutt.



English Bulldog - This breed tires out easily and considering the flat muzzle, should always have available water.

http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/breeds/1100099/


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 29, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I apologize for such a grievious error...enjoy the game everyone!*
> 
> *



That's Ok. It can be hard to figure out what is a purebred and what is a mutt that people are selling for thousands. It's not that I have anything aganist mutts, it's just where some come form and who is selling them. 


Finnish Spitz-national dog of Finland since 1979


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Golden Retriever: The Golden Retriever originated in the Scottish Highlands in the late 1800's and was used predominantly for hunting.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 30, 2008)

Havanese







A Native to Cuba, this is a toy breed that is known for it's playful character. A good pet!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

Ibizan Hound - There are 3 different varietes/groups of this dog. Smooth-haired, Wire haired and Lonf haired.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 30, 2008)

JAPANESE CHIN- a breed developed strictly as a companion, very sensitive with a long silky coat


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 30, 2008)

Keeshond : The Keeshond was exhibited in England in 1870 as the "Overweight Pomeranian" and later as the "Dutch Barge Dog."


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 30, 2008)

Landseer- A variation of the Newfoundland breed. Recognized as a seperate breed in some European countries. Named after *Sir Edwin Henry Landseer*, who painted them.


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 30, 2008)

The Miniature Pinscher






The Miniature Pinscher is not related to the Doberman Pinscher as commonly mistaken.


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

New Guinea Singing Dog





The New Guinea Singing Dog, a very rare breed, is a native to the central highlands of the island of New Guinea. This breed shares many traits with the Australian Dingo.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Olde English Bulldogge: The Olde English Bulldogge originated in England between 1600 and 1700. These were the early ancestors to many of the Bull breeds that exist today including the English Bulldog and the American Bulldog.


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

Pharaoh Hound 






This is the only breed that blushes. When the Pharaoh Hound is happy or excited, its nose and ears turn a deep rose color.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 2, 2008)

Queensland Heeler - The QH has many different names including: The Australian Cattle Dog, Australian Heeler, Blue Heeler and Halls Heeler.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 2, 2008)

Rhodesian Ridgeback: The Ridgeback's distinguishing feature is the ridge of hair along its back running in the opposite direction to the rest of its coat. It consists of a fan-like area formed by two whorls of hair (called "crowns") and tapers from immediately behind the shoulders, down to the level of the hips.


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

Springer Spaniel
*Some English Springers are prone to hip dysplasia. This breed tends to gain weight easily, so do not over feed*


----------



## missyscove (Jul 3, 2008)

Tibetan Mastiff

While "the Tibetan Mastiff has been used primarily as a family and property guardian for many millennia" (akc.org) the Tibetan Mastiff has only been recognized by the AKC for about four years.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

According to the American Kennel Club, there is no dog breed starting with the letter U.

Viszla: Originally from Hungary, the Vizsla is a medium-sized, short-coated hunting dog that is essentially Pointer in type, although he combines characteristics of both pointer and retriever. An attractive golden rust in color, this "dual" dog is popular in both the field and the show ring due to his power and drive while hunting and his trainability in the home.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 3, 2008)

Weimaraner
This German hunting dog was originally developed to hunt bear, deer and wolves but developed into a bird dog as the big game in the region decreased.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess I will do letter U:
Ultimate Mastiff
The Ultimate Mastiff is not a purebred dog. It is a cross between the Dogue de Bordeaux and the Neapolitan Mastiff.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 3, 2008)

Luv_bunniz, it was only pure breeds i think.

Xoloitzcuintli 







Prized as a symbol of goodness and unselfish love, the Xoloizcuintli (show-low-eetz-kweentli) is one of the world's oldest and rarest breeds. It probably originated in Asia and came to Latin America when native people migrated there. Xolos were present when the Aztecs founded Tenochtitlan.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 6, 2008)

Yorkshire Terrier
One of the most popular breeds, yorkies were originally working dogs who were bred to have their fur woven in looms. They are now members of the toy group.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Affenpinscher: Originating in Germany, the name Affenpinscher means, "monkey-like terrier."


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 13, 2008)

Beagle






Beagles have a long history, but the most famous of them all, of course, is Snoopy, whose delight in food and travel exemplifies the breed. This small, popular trail hound, used chiefly to hunt rabbit and hare, was developed in England.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Collie


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 21, 2008)

Dalmatian






The Dalmatian is famous for its spots, which gave rise to some of its nicknames, among them Plum Pudding Dog, Spotted Dick and Firehouse Dog. The latter nickname arose because its heritage as a carriage dog made it a natural choice as a firehouse mascot in the days of horse-drawn fire wagons.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 2, 2008)

English Setter: Excellent bird hunting dog and gentle companion dog. English Setters were trained for hunting birds in England more than 400 years ago.


[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 4, 2008)

French Bulldog






The hallmark of the French Bulldog, a close relative of the Bulldog, is the bat ear, which gives an inquiring look to its quaint, short-nosed face. The breed was developed in France by laceworkers who had emigrated from Nottingham, England, in search of higher paying jobs


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

German Shepard








German Shepherds are a fairly new breed of dog, with their origins only dating back to 1899. A member of the herding group, shepherds are working dogs developed originally for herding sheep. They are strong, intelligent and obedient dogs which sees them often employed in Police and military roles, in forces around the world.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 16, 2008)

Harrier
They like to go exploring, sniffing, and trailing


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

Italian Volpino

Many Italians appreciate the finer things in life'wine, opera, fashion ... the Volpino. A watchdog and companion, the Volpino is active, intelligent and intensely loyal, devoted to its family and home.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, the only J breed I could find was already taken, so I will skip to K.

Kerry Blue Terrier





The Kerry Blue Terrier originated in Ireland, having been noticed first in the mountainous regions of County Kerry, hence the name. The dogs had been pure-bred in that section for over a hundred years.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 6, 2008)

Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog






No one quite knows the origins of the Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog, but these unusual and unique dogs have been around for a long time. One theory suggests that early Spanish expeditions, in search of gold and adventure, brought along Spanish war dogs.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 9, 2008)

*  M  *

*miniature schnauzer*














The Miniature Schnauzer is a small, squarely-proportioned dog with a long head, bushy beard, mustache and eyebrows. The thick, prominent eyebrows and long mustache are often trimmed to accentuate the dog's square cut shape. The front legs are very straight. The tail is usually docked. The oval eyes are dark colored, and the v-shaped ears fold forward when left natural or are cropped to a point and stand erect. It has a long head, strong muzzle, a well-developed black nose and a scissors bite. Coat colors include salt & pepper, black, white or a harsh black & silver outer coat with a soft undercoat.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 10, 2008)

Norwich Terrier






Like its drop-eared sibling the Norfolk, the Norwich Terrier is game and hardy, a fun-loving family pet. This working terrier of East Anglia originated during the 19th century and was probably developed by crossing small specimens of the Irish Terrier with other short-legged terrier breeds.


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

Otter Hound

*



*

The otter hound originated in Great Britain, it usually weighs about 66-120 lbs.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 26, 2008)

*Perro Ratonero Andaluz*






Often mis-understood and mistaken for a Jack Russel, this dog is a king for ratting and is favoured over a Jack Russel as they get on better with kids and a family life.

M
x


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

There isn;t one for Q

R:

Rottweiler







ORIGIN: Germany 

HEIGHT: 22-30 in. 

GROUP: Mastiff 

WEIGHT: 85-140 lbs.


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 27, 2008)

S:

Skye Terrier







*The origin of the Skye Terrier is connected with a shipwreck. In the early 1600's a Spanish ship came to grief against the rocks of the island of Skye in the Scottish Hebrides. Among the survivors were Maltese dogs that mated with local terriers and produced this new extremely pleasing and unique breed. In the mid-1800's Queen Victoria took a fancy to the breed and it became very popular for awhile, especially among the nobility. Later the breed's popularity waned. The Skye Terrier is very loyal and strongly connected to his master. Legend has it that a Skye named "Bobby" stayed faithfully by the grave of his deceased master for ten years before he, too, passed away. *


----------

